# Growing grapes



## xanxer82 (Mar 9, 2010)

Was doing some research and saw that Cabernet Franc was a good grower in Maryland. Anyone here grow it?
If so what are your experiences and location?
Been thinking about planting that and maybe Chambourcin.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 9, 2010)

I currently have 25 Cab Franc vines. This is their 4 th year. Last year they died back to the snow line in a fairly heavy freeze. They are only hardy to about -15F unless buried. They regrew about 10-12 feet last year. The grapes need lots of sun and warmth to fully ripen or they taste like bell peppers. Mine are coming out this year since I planted new vines about a fott away from them last spring. The new vines will be trained up this year in their place. That's about all the info I can give from experience.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 9, 2010)

appleman said:


> I currently have 25 Cab Franc vines. This is their 4 th year. Last year they died back to the snow line in a fairly heavy freeze. They are only hardy to about -15F unless buried. They regrew about 10-12 feet last year. The grapes need lots of sun and warmth to fully ripen or they taste like bell peppers. Mine are coming out this year since I planted new vines about a fott away from them last spring. The new vines will be trained up this year in their place. That's about all the info I can give from experience.



I was reading how the Cab Franc were thinner skinned. Perhaps they aren't very cold hardy? We really don't get to -15 down here. If you're going to do pruning soon do you end up with viable cuttings to sell?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Dan you probably don't want cuttings. Being a vinifera variety, they are very susceptible to root phylloxera which devatates the vines. Cab Franc is usually grafted onto resistant rootstock so that they can withstand the insect pest. 


How many are you looking for and I can probably line you up with a source?


----------

